# Frage Diensteanbieter 0900



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
sehe ich das richtig das diese Nummer zur Deutschen Telekom gehört.
Habe Gegoogelt aber nichts vernünftiges zu dem Diensteanbieter gefunden.
Weiß jemand mehr.

0900 - 3 - 204020  	
Diensteanbieter:

DT AG, Zentrum Infor-
mationstechnik, ZIT235-7
Holzhauser Str. 4-8
13509 Berlin 	

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
16.Oktober.2002 ; 11:26 Uhr

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage Diensteanbieter 0900*

Uns wurden auf unserer Telefonrechnung Dienste über Drittanbieter in Rechnung mit dieser Nummer gestellt. Die Nummer wurde von uns aus definitiv nicht gewählt. Aufgrund eines Hinweises aus dem Internet vermuten wir einen Zusammenhang mit dem Internet Spiel Dark Orbit, welches von einem unserer Kinder gespielt wird (jetzt wurde).

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

Reiner


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage Diensteanbieter 0900*

Ja ist richtig die Nummer gehört zu BIGPOINT (Dark Orbit)
mich Interessiert aber die Abrechnungsangelegenheit.
Als Diensteanbieter erschein halt dieser Eintrag und auf der Telefonrechnung ist das ganze nur als Nutzungsabhängige Entgelte 0900 aufgeführt.
Eigentlich sollte die Abrechnung doch dann eigentlich unter ANDERER ANBIETER aufgeführt werden müssen da die 0900-Nummern doch vermietet werden.
Hatte auch schon mal bei Kundenservice Telekom nachgefragt bin aber aus der Schilderung des guten Mannes nicht schlau geworden.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Unregistriert abdulkaja (29 November 2010)

*AW: Frage Diensteanbieter 0900*

09003204020 ist Bigpoint auch gehört das Onlinespiel Farmerama.de dazu^^


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 November 2010)

*AW: Frage Diensteanbieter 0900*



abdulkaja schrieb:


> Gesocks


Was soll das? Das Gesocks sind hier in dem Fall wohl die jenigen, die zu teuren Mehrwertnummern auf Kosten der Anschlussinhaber telefonieren, oder? Dass Service kostet ist klar und Mehrwertnummern sind zur unkomplizierten Abrechnung dafür da!


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Frage Diensteanbieter 0900*

Eine Bitte an die Damen und Herren
*
Unregistriert* *Gast*
*Beiträge: n/a                 *


Gilt auch in diesem Thread ...
Eine Registrierung erhöht exorbitant die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation ...


----------

